# Favourite & least favourite Classic Doctor Who episodes



## The Darksmith Legacy (May 4, 2009)

If you haven't noticed already i'm a major doctor who nerd. This forum needs more Dr Who discussion, so TCod what are your favourite Doctor Who stories and why?






I absolutely adore McCoy's era, we suddenly didn't know who the doctor was again and his personality would change at any time. The episodes are all so quirky and fun to watch.

Survival is the perfect example of this, it was almost the perfect doctor who story and they had just got it right, it reflects the new series, going back to the companion's routes in a story that is set in London and goes to an alien planet. The story is greatly written and acted out and is just fun to watch, thats why Survival is my favourite story.

Also Caves of Androzani rocks.
Yours?


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

About time someone made this thread. 

Yes, CoA is amazing, but problem. The Doctor regenerates because he touches his comapnions legs.

(Its been ages since i've seen survival I still have my VHS version of it somewhere.)

My two favourite stories are definitely Earthshock (Old cybermen ftw) and Rememberance of the Daleks because its the most Doctor Who a episode has ever got.
(Plus it was the first episode i'd seen.)

The worst episode I have ever seen is most certainly Logopolis, it introduced Tegan (eugh), brought back Nyssa and killed the fourth doctor off in a horrible way.


----------



## Muse (May 4, 2009)

I have not watched many of the old episodes but Snakedance was a good episode, I had to look the title up. Martin Clunes was great in the part of Lon but it had a wierd cliffhanger and strange costumes.

I've only watched a few others round a friend's house & on Gold+

There was one with Jon Pertwee that had these golden men who had crashed, they were giving the humans this substance that made animals grow so they'd help them get off the planet. I was only half watching it, could someone tell me what episode that is because i'd love to watch it again.


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

Muse said:


> I have not watched many of the old episodes but Snakedance was a good episode, I had to look the title up. Martin Clunes was great in the part of Lon but it had a wierd cliffhanger and strange costumes.
> 
> I've only watched a few others round a friend's house & on Gold+
> 
> There was one with Jon Pertwee that had these golden men who had crashed, they were giving the humans this substance that made animals grow so they'd help them get off the planet. I was only half watching it, could someone tell me what episode that is because i'd love to watch it again.


I've never seen Snakedance, other than Ressuerection (goddamn awful) & Earthshock I haven't seen many Davison stories.

Also, you're talking about Claws of Axos, its a fairly well known one, I have it on DVD. Its okay, the Pertwee earth/UNIT/Delgado/Alien Invasion formula got extremely tiring so this just feels like another one of them for me, but you should still see it again, don't let me put you off.


----------



## Muse (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, I only watched it like a month ago but i've forgotten almost everything about it.
Was the guy in the black the old master? John Simm is the best one.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (May 4, 2009)

> Yes, CoA is amazing, but problem. The Doctor regenerates because he touches his comapnions legs.
> 
> (Its been ages since i've seen survival I still have my VHS version of it somewhere.)


Watch it. Now.



> My two favourite stories are definitely Earthshock (Old cybermen ftw)


Yay, Earthshock. Also I hope you mean the 60's cybermen, the creepy, silent ones with 3 fingers.



> Rememberance of the Daleks because its the most Doctor Who a episode has ever got.


WhaWhaWhat now? The most Dr Who its got? Its a good story but its just a memorbilliafest.

BTW My first episode was Castrovalva (I think) and I don't like that story.

@ Muse: Yup. That was the master and yes Simm may be my favourite too but Delgado & Ainley were amazing too. They loved their parts as well, Ainley said it was the perfect role and his favourite job. RIP Ainley & Delgado.


----------

